# Shot in the dark trying to find out info on these dogs



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it is doubtful that you will find these dogs in current pedigrees but even if you did, the original combination responsible for the dog you loved so much might not be in the pedigree. And the individual dogs will be so far back there that they would not have any influence on a puppy or adult that you might get.

That said, have you followed the offspring "trail" in k9data to see if there are current offspring out there?


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes I do relize that the dogs would be really really far back but still would be nice.

Yes I have done that through K9data. Not much there. I can follow it for several generatons into the mid 80's on a couple but nothing past that.

Heidi


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

What location was your last dog from?


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

My Tasia has the same Hi De Ho in her bloodline. It's way back in the line.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Finding that combination in current popular pedigrees is probably not going to happen. 

If you were looking further back you find the old North American foundation goldens in that pedigree Speedwell Pluto, Gilnockie Coquette, Saffron Chipmonk, and other Rockhaven/Gilnockie dogs. Then you find their progeny including dogs from Stilrovin, Oakcreek, Indian Knolls, Tonkahoff, Golden Valley and Goldwood. These are old kennels from the upper midwest and southern Canada. 

If you look at long term breeders in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, Manitoba or Ontario you may be able to find dogs of similar character. As an article in the Golden Retriever News pointed out a few years ago these are the "Old Goldens". They are somewhat different from the "New Goldens" that are more commonplace today. 

You can still find the old style dogs, but you'll have to do some digging to find them.


----------

